# 30-06 Tru-shell™ snakeskin and antler



## seamus7227 (Apr 28, 2010)

These pens are true 30-06 rifle shells, polished using 12000 MM, double twist mechanisms, and BHW cartridge bullet pen upper barrel. One is a prairie rattlesnake skin ( thanks to Don Ward) that cast in resin and the other is Texas deer antler shed this year(notice the color). CA finish on the antler and MM to 12000 , and wet MM to 12000 on the PR snake. All comments welcome!

I know these look just like BHW replica shells, but they are true rifle shells. Ironically, the BHW cartridge pen kit upper barrel will fit onto a lower barrel cigar pen, so that is how I was able to make it work. Actually, I had a customer that wanted one of my rifle shell pens that way and it worked to my surprise!


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Apr 28, 2010)

Both look real fine. Don't know why one would want to use fake shells.
Who is BHW? Do you mean Berea Hardwoods?


----------



## PaulDoug (Apr 28, 2010)

I agree, I like the real bullet pens.  You do them up so nice.  Great work.


----------



## seamus7227 (Apr 28, 2010)

Rifleman1776 said:


> Both look real fine. Don't know why one would want to use fake shells.
> Who is BHW? Do you mean Berea Hardwoods?



Yes that is correct, their pen kit uses a replica rifle shell, it looks great, but my customers want the real shell, so i just used the upper portion of their kit


----------



## seamus7227 (Apr 28, 2010)

thanks Paul!


----------



## PR_Princess (Apr 28, 2010)

Seamus, these look really great! Hard to pick a favorite!! Great job!


----------



## Sylvanite (Apr 28, 2010)

seamus7227 said:


> I know these look just like BHW replica shells


I'm sorry Seamus, but I have to disagree with you.  Your cartridges look MUCH BETTER than the replicas that come with the kit.

I also like the term "tru-shell".  Is that a trademark for your pens, or just a term you've coined to describe cartridge pens made from the real thing?

Regards,
Eric


----------



## seamus7227 (Apr 28, 2010)

Sylvanite said:


> I'm sorry Seamus, but I have to disagree with you.  Your cartridges look MUCH BETTER than the replicas that come with the kit.
> 
> I also like the term "tru-shell".  Is that a trademark for your pens, or just a term you've coined to describe cartridge pens made from the real thing?
> 
> ...



Actually, just started looking at the Trademark requirements for that. Having a search done to see if anyone has trademarked it already. Thanks for the comments~!!!


----------



## snyiper (Apr 28, 2010)

Nice Job on those two!!! We will have to see about getting you some copperhead hides to do!!! Ill keep my eyes out on the road for casulties!!!


----------



## seamus7227 (Apr 28, 2010)

snyiper said:


> Nice Job on those two!!! We will have to see about getting you some copperhead hides to do!!! Ill keep my eyes out on the road for casulties!!!



Thanks Glenn! that would be great!


----------



## boxerman (Apr 28, 2010)

Very nice pens.


----------



## seamus7227 (Apr 28, 2010)

I also like the term "tru-shell".  Is that a trademark for your pens, or just a term you've coined to describe cartridge pens made from the real thing?

Regards,
Eric[/quote]


I started the process today after your comment, I liked it so much, thanks for the idea! :biggrin:


----------



## seamus7227 (Apr 29, 2010)

Thanks to all who commented!


----------



## johncrane (May 15, 2010)

Very nice Seamus! also what bullet did you for the 30.06


----------



## seamus7227 (May 15, 2010)

johncrane said:


> Very nice Seamus! also what bullet did you for the 30.06




I used a 150 grain bullet(30. cal)


----------



## Mark (May 15, 2010)

Very nice. I've been trying to work out the specifics using 270 shells. A friend of mine gave me well over 30 of them. Just need to get the parts to work together. Nicely Done.


----------



## seamus7227 (May 15, 2010)

Mark said:


> Very nice. I've been trying to work out the specifics using 270 shells. A friend of mine gave me well over 30 of them. Just need to get the parts to work together. Nicely Done.



Mark, the ink and transmissions are for the parker style inks, in case that was a question. Also if you would rather use 7mm twist mechs, then there will definitely need to be some mods done.


----------



## Mark (May 15, 2010)

seamus7227 said:


> Mark, the ink and transmissions are for the parker style inks, in case that was a question. Also if you would rather use 7mm twist mechs, then there will definitely need to be some mods done.


Thank you. I've been working with the 7mm kits. the 270 has been the limiting factor. If I move to a solid 30 caliber shell, it would make life so much easier...:biggrin: Thanks for the info...


----------



## Sylvanite (May 15, 2010)

Mark said:


> I've been working with the 7mm kits. the 270 has been the limiting factor. If I move to a solid 30 caliber shell, it would make life so much easier.


I make kits from both 270 Win and 30-06 Spg calibers using 7mm parts.  The two calibers are constructed pretty much the same, so I wouldn't say either one is easier than the other.  Basically, just seat a drilled bullet of the desired caliber to the correct COAL (cartridge overall length), and drill out the case head to accept a 7mm tube.  Either solder or glue in the tube (cut to the correct length), insert a 7mm transmission, and you're good to go.

I hope that helps,
Eric


----------



## workinforwood (May 16, 2010)

They look great.  I never knew that fake ones even existed..you learn something new everyday!


----------



## MesquiteMan (May 16, 2010)

They look good but one bit of advice on trademark...do not use the ® unless it is a trademark registered withe the US Patent Office.  It is a violation of trademark laws and could get you in trouble!  You can trademark phrases without having them registered but in that case, you can only use the ™ symbol.


----------



## Nikitas (May 16, 2010)

I like doing those pens. Here is a pen made from one fired from my grandfathers funeral.....


----------



## seamus7227 (May 17, 2010)

Nikitas said:


> I like doing those pens. Here is a pen made from one fired from my grandfathers funeral.....



That is a nice looking pen !


----------

